

"Don't make my eyes bleed" as a responsive website - mattront
http://cdn.pllop.com/3294

======
mattront
I'm the OP and co-founder of Pllop. We used Pllop to adapt Neil Davidson's
presentation about efficient business plans into a responsive website. Layout
adjusts to different screen sizes and orientations. Making-of video is
included on the last page. Be gentle with it, we are still in beta ;-)

~~~
davidw
Making the page-up and page-down buttons, or spacebar, or something, work,
would beat having to click on the disappearing arrows to go through it.

On a tangent, Amazon keeps pushing the Lean Startup book in my
recommendations, but... I have a nagging doubt that it's not going to tell me
much, and that it's going to be significantly less "hands on" than Rob
Walling's book, which has tons of real things to do and try. I also get the
impression that the lean startup book is there in part to sell you on hiring
Eric to help your !startup get leaner. But I haven't read it... Comments?

Edit:
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R3287ICLQ9STI3/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R3287ICLQ9STI3/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004J4XGN6&nodeID=133140011&tag=&linkCode=#wasThisHelpful)
is one of the first reviews on the book, and it's not all that positive.

~~~
mdda
On the book : The tone is a lot more like a 'Management Book' than the (very
engaging) blog and videos. If you'd like to dig out the content yourself, to
see whether it's just self-advertising, start with :

[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/11/what-is-
custome...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2008/11/what-is-customer-
development.html) [http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/minimum-
viable-...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2009/08/minimum-viable-
product-guide.html)

------
iramiller
Left and Right Navigation overlaps the areas needed to scroll and read the
content on my phone. The layout looks nice enough but I have a hard time
believing that the designers actually tried to use this code on a phone or
they would have seen these obvious issues.

While testing on many platforms is part of the standard web routines it seems
to me that pulling off a responsive design requires even more careful testing
than usual.

------
atirip
If I recall correctly, this is a repost. Seemingly Eric Ries’s Lean Startup
needs again a "creative" selling push. Oh jeez.

~~~
mattront
Original post was a PDF file. This was posted to showcase Pllop, a solution
for creating responsive websites.

~~~
schwanksta
This doesn't actually work on a phone, and supposedly the company pushes a
solution for "creating responsive websites"?

Cool.

~~~
yvonne
So far we focused on tablets and desktops. Phones require more radical layout
readjustments. This is still in the works. Sorry that I didn't make this clear
when posting.

Edit - I'm a co-founder of Pllop.

------
justincormack
No URLs, so you cant link to a part of it. Would rather have it on separate
pages than this I am afraid...

~~~
mattmanser
I'm fine with it being one page as page loads in browsers still suck, but it
would be nice to be able to link directly to page 3 with something like
<http://cdn.pllop.com/3294/#3>.

------
my8bird
utter failure in mobile safari

------
teja1990
I read it in Chrome , I liked the design.

------
mildweed
Pleased to see that it adjusts to browser window height, not just width.

------
aw3c2
Does not seem to work without Javascript.

------
nknight
I instinctively recoil every time a document like this, ostensibly targeted at
a fairly wide audience, just assumes that you'll be using the latest fad
business method. When that business method further assumes "agile" is the
right thing, I just walk away.

